# error instalacion no gtk+  (SOLUCIONADO)

## zesssez

hola a todo el mundo, soy nuevo por gentoo. Os explico la situacion, y si me equivoco en algo os agradecería que me dijerais.

Intento instalar gentoo 2008.r1 x86 desde el live cd pero sin usar el instalador grafico. El destino es un disco duro usb externo en el que ya tengo instalado debian lenny, me queda una particion asi que la voy a utilizar para gentoo (home, boot dentro de /). La swap la voy a compartir para ambos sistemas.

durante la instalacion se me van haciendo preguntas sin demasiado problema, finalmente se queda instalando, alrededor del 40%, lo dejo instalando, ya ha pasado un rato pero poco en mi opinion (gentoo se toma su tiempo...),la ventana de la consola de instalación ha desaparecido, ningun mensaje de instalacion completada, ni de error de instalacion ni nada, el livecd  sigue funcionando bien. Por cierto, como ya tenia grub instalado decidi no instalar el de gentoo y añadir la linea correspondiente despues en el de debian. Me parece un poco raro que termine asi la instalacion. booteo el debian y veo el contenido de la particion de gentoo, parece estar todo, carpeta boot con su archivo kernel-genkernel, su archivo initramfs, carpeta home con el user creado, a simple vista todo.

hago una busqueda por internet para consultar la estructura de la linea de grub correspondiente a gentoo y la añado al grub instalado por debian.

Al instalar desde el livecd gentoo nombró la particion como sdg4,  pero  cuando arranco desde el disco usb, tengo que corregir el grub y renombrar a sda.

Booteo de nuevo, ahora selecciono gentoo. Error file not found cuando quiere cargar el kernel, vuelvo a comprobar la ubicacion, root (hd0,3)  kernel en /dev/sda4 (para el debian me funciono de esta manera. No hay manera sigue el error, file not found. vuelvo a bootear debian, compruebo la existencia del kernel y el nombre exacto, estan alli. modifico el fstab de gentoo ya que tenia todavia referencias a sdg3 como swap y sdg4 como /. Vuelvo a bootear, sigue igual.

¿Donde esta el log de instalacion de gentoo? si es que existe, a ver si aparece algo alli sobre algun error. Le ha pasado a alguien mas?.

Es posible reparar la instalacion, comprobar la integridad del sistema,  la integridad del kernel (tamaño total), o mejor reinstalar de nuevo.

buscare el log de instalacion, y pondre mas datos del contexto, a priori

graciasLast edited by zesssez on Tue May 05, 2009 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patan__

Hola, y bienvenido al foro. 

El genkernel selecciona todo los drivers como modulos. y creo que tu problema es el no tener un driver necesario para el usb compilado dentro del kernel. trata de compilar usb-storage y ehci dentro del kernel.

Esta respueta la hice mirando este post http://forum.soft32.com/linux/gentoo-external-usb-hard-drive-problem-ftopict330689.html. esta en ingles.

 *Quote:*   

> durante la instalacion se me van haciendo preguntas sin demasiado problema, finalmente se queda instalando, alrededor del 40%, 

 

Estas usando la instalación grafica? no lo aconsejo...

bye!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El instalador gráfico de Gentoo, gracias a dios, no funciona bien.

Usa cualquier livecd de cualquier otra distribución de linux, o descargate el minimal cd de gentoo y sigue las instrucciones del Handbook.

Salud!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> El instalador gráfico de Gentoo, gracias a dios, no funciona bien. 

 

parece que hasta te alegras de que no funcione, manda cojones ...

saluetes

----------

## zesssez

bueno, ya baje el minimal cd.

a ver con tiempo..., 

¿es posible que diera error por haber arrancado el live cd sin tener el disco usb conectado y conectarlo despues?

igual, al no estar conectado en el arranque, no cargó los modulos necesarios. 

no se , todavia no mire el log...

ale..un saludo

pd. pues podría funcionar bien el instalador grafico,....(developers)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> igual, al no estar conectado en el arranque, no cargó los modulos necesarios.
> 
> 

 

No se trata de que cargue los modulos con la liveCD, se trata de que una vez que salgas del chroot ya dejes un kernel compilado para que te reconozca todos los discos duros sean scsi o IDE pero no como modulos, si no dentro del kernel.

Debido a esto te dicen los compañeros que es mejor que hagas la instalacion desde un stage3, la verdad es que lleva un ratito leer y comprender el handbook pero es ameno e instructivo, despues te alegrarás.

----------

## afkael

Hola, yo también estaba confundido al principio con los instaladores, pero el instalador gráfico y el de consola es lo mismo y no funciona bien..

El mejor método de instalación de gentoo es a mano, esto es haciendo particiones con la herramienta que prefieras y descomprimiendo en la partición destinada a root el archivo stage3 que corresponda a tu arquitectura... que lo descargas de algunos de éstos mirrors: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml

Si usas debian no necesitas ni liveCD ni minimal.. puedes hacer la instalación desde ese debian... 

La manera más disfrutable de instalár gentoo es asi y por eso los desarrolladores no se ocupan demasiado del instalador...

Léete el handbook que te dice @Inodoro Pereyra. Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   El instalador gráfico de Gentoo, gracias a dios, no funciona bien.  
> 
> parece que hasta te alegras de que no funcione, manda cojones ...
> 
> saluetes

 

Bueno, si, en el fondo me alegro...  :Very Happy: 

Si el instalador gráfico ese hubiera existido cuando instalé Gentoo y  no fallara con seguridad hoy sería un feliz usuario de alguna otra distribución que no me desilusionara. Probablemente al toparme con el mantenimiento periódico que la distribución requiere sin conocer la base del asunto me hubiera hecho desistir.

Por otra parte, quedarse colgado el instalador a la mitad del proceso como lo hace no es para primerizos, a ver si me explico:

El sabado pasado se me rompió un raid 0, perdí toda mi instalación y solo disponía de medio día para poner a funcionar la pc de nuevo. Descargué el livecd ese 2008.0 e inicié la instalación en modo gráfico. Después de mas o menos media hora se quedó trababo intentando instalar parte de xfce4 para acabar dando un mensaje de error.

Reinicié la pc, chroot de por medio instalé grub, configuré fstab, compilé un kernel, terminé de instalar lo que faltaba de xfce4 y tuve Gentoo funcionando en no mas de una hora. Todo eso gracias a lo que fuí aprendiendo de tanto instalar Gentoo a la vieja usanza... Ahora me queda recompilar world con use flags y un poco mas agresivas.

El instalador gráfico ese para salir del mal paso es una gran cosa, pero por ahora solo eso, (Según mi humilde opinión).

Salud!

La historia sin fin, no? Disculpen  :Embarassed: 

----------

## zesssez

bueno, ahora desde minimal cd,

primero lo instale nativo, siguiendo al pie de la letra (creo yo), el manual de gentoo, pero usando de nuevo el grub instalado por ubuntu, y na de na, me da error, ahora si arranca pero me dice que no puede montar root file system.

lo he instalado sobre Vbox ahora instalando grub y logicamente NO en una unidad USB, me da el mismo error, ahora no puedo especificar el error, no lo tengo delante, pero parece como si me faltara algun parametro para que el sistema monte la particion de root con su adecuado sistema de archivos.

si booteo desde la linea normal del grub, se carga elkernel pero al cabo de unos segundos y tras cargar algunas lineas me pide que ejecute mantenimiento usando root passw o pulse Ctrl-D, pero no responde ni a una cosa ni a otrra.

si entro en modo rescue /bin/bb, me deja acceder a la particion /, y veo la estructura de directorios (eso significa que lo monta, digo yo), pero cuando quiero ajustar algun archivo para ir haciendo pruebas (vease mtab, fstab etc), me dice readonly. Concretamente quiero cambiar el fstab, ya que tengo /dev/hdax, y quiero cambiarlo a /dev/sdax, no sé, me da que van los tiros por ahí

Lo que me mosquea un poco es que segun el manual, cuando hago el fdisk, no me deja poner sdx, sino hdx, y luego en el GRUB no puedo usar hdx sino sdx, asi que desde ese momento siempre he estado usando hdx, y ahora creo que debo cambiar algunas referencias a sdx

Disculpad la forma de expresarme ya que mis conocimiento son limitados. Volveré a postear con los errores transcritos.gracias, y si alguien me echa un cable, gracias otra vez

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola de nuevo  :Very Happy: 

Para poder remontar la partición raiz en modo lectura-escritura:

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

Eso te dejará modificar tu fstab.

Que el disco rígido figure como hdx o sdx depende del driver que el kernel use para tu controladora.

Salud!

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola zessez:

Por si suena la flauta, prueba a intercalar la orden rootdelay=10 en la linea del kernel de tu grub, justo detrás de root=/dev/sdxx

Me explico, hace tiempo instalé gentoo en un disco USB externo y creo recordar que tuve el mismo problema que tú. No me acuerdo de como ni de que manera llegué a la conclusión que debido a la relativa lentitud de la conexión USB intentaba montar el sistema de ficheros antes de haber cargado el driver del USB, o viceversa. Lo que hacía la mencionada instrucción era demorar la carga 10 segundos, le daba tiempo a cargar el modulo correspondiente y finalizaba todo el proceso de inicio.

Lo que me extraña es que te de el mismo error al haber instalado en una maquina virtual.

Pero bueno, por probar no pierdes nada.

Saludos.

----------

## zesssez

bueno algo he averiguado, en la instalación sobre Vbox, 

primero probe con el root_delay (gracias) y observe que antes del error (kernel panic not syncing), me decia algo como que definiera mejor el "roo=", que las particiones disponibles eran: sdx, sdy....

efectivamente, consegui, gracias al remontado con permiso de escritura de /, corregir el fstab y el mtab, y funcionó, gracias Inodoro Pereyra. No tengo red, parece ser que no tengo modulo o driver para la ethernet del Vbox (pcnet fast, o algo asi). pero ya puedo logearme.

En cuanto a la instalacion nativa, olvide decir que tras intentar la instalacion en aquel disco Usb externo y dar problemas,la hice de nuevo, ahora en disco interno IDE, y me da el mismo error kernel panic not syncing. desde ubuntu modifique el fstab, no tenia mtab (creo que al no instalar GRUB de gentoo, no lo crea), de todas formas, creé un mtab con la linea de la unica particion ext3 (ya que aqui no puse /boot separado) . Arranque de nuevo y el mismo error, kernel parnic, not syncing, las particiones disponibles son:, y no aparece nada. Asi que creo que hubo algun problema en el sistema de ficheros, al darle formato o algo asi.

Alguna pista?, gracias

----------

## zesssez

buenas, otra vez!!, 

no dispongo de mucho tiempo libre, asi que no puedo ir testeando con la frecuencia que me gustaria, en fin. 

Tengo noticias. A ver, se me ocurrio una idea para saber donde estaba el problema, si en el kernel o en el sistema de ficheros. Asi que recuperé un cd live de gentoo 2008, copie el genkernel y el initrd, cambiea la line del grub de debian, para que apunte al nuevo kernel-genkernel- 2.6.24-r5 (un poco mas antiguo que el que yo compile 2.6.27-r7 pero solo es una prueba), pues funciono (me parece que fue la compilacion del kernel el problema), pero me salio el error de los modules autoload, que no escontraba sus respectivos, asi que copie tamien dicha carpeta, y funciono a la primera.

Me logeo, ahhhhh!!!, no hay red.

ifconfig, solo aparece lo, uhhmmm, 

pruebo con esto, ifconfig eth0 up, no devuelve error,

sigo con dhclient eth0, esto si que no funciona,,, ah ya me acuerdo, dhcpcd eth0, ahora si. tengo red.

emerge links, por el tema de la ayuda en linea, hasta hace poco tenia un laptop y podia ir leyendo el manual al mismo tiempo pero se quemo el chip grafico, pues tambien funciona.

emerge pciutils

emerge libusb

ahora veo algunas cosas mas.

Bueno, y ahora.,,,, me vuelvo al /usr/src/linux

recompilo el kernel, me fijo bien en las opciones para ATA, ya que mis discos, SI, aun son IDE., elimino todo lo que creo innecesario, todos los extras para laptops, todas las ethernet que no sean 8139too, wireless, etcc...

bueno recompilo,instalo los modulos, mas o menos media hora larga, copio bzImage al boot, monto la particion de debian que lleba el menu.lst, añado otra linea al nuevo kernel. reinicio, cruzo los dedos...., carga el nuevo kernel, pero se atasca en el montado del sistema de ficheros de root, el mismo error de antes pero ahora si me aparecen las particiones disponible, esta vez me las nombra como hda1, hda2.., . Cuando copie el genkernel tuve que anotarlas como sdax..., , y este kernel me las nombra como hdax.., reinicio con el genkernel, cambio el fstab a hdax..., reinicio, y AHORA SI.

emerge ufed, por el tema de las USEs, aqui tendre algunas dudas...espero que me echen un cable

VOLVEREeeeeé, gracias por vuestros consejos

----------

